

MIT Unveils Working Artificial Leaf That Creates Fuel From Sunlight - thewins
http://inhabitat.com/mit-unveils-artificial-leaf-that-creates-hydrogen-fuel-from-sunlight/

======
billpaetzke
Blogspam.

Actual article: <http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/artificial-leaf-0930.html>

Source Paper:
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/early/2011/09/28/science.1...](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/early/2011/09/28/science.1209816.full.pdf)

~~~
drivebyacct2
It's damn near plagiarism in places too.

